# Have any of you changed your belts?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, i have an 00 GXE with 34k on it and the belts were squeeling!!! I took it to nissan and they said that they would have to charge me $84.00 just to look at it. AND that doesn't go towards the price to have it fixed! So, I ended up taking it to my local mechanic and he said the belts needed to be changed. So, I had them changed for $131 total and it's perfect now! I was just wondering though, doesn't 34k seem a little soon to have the belts changed? A few years ago, i had a 99 civic si and with 50k miles, there were still no squeeky belts.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

That's not too far off from when you would want to replace them. Next time save yourself some money and do it yourself. Belts are easy to change and very inexpensive if you get them at your local parts store.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

simeronbugh said:


> That's not too far off from when you would want to replace them. Next time save yourself some money and do it yourself. Belts are easy to change and very inexpensive if you get them at your local parts store.


Are they really that easy to change? What do u have to do to change them? Just cut the belt off and stick another one?


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Most cars now have an automatic tensioner that you just pull back on to release the tension and slip the belt on and off. Some cars have ones that you just loosen a bolt or two and they will release tension for changing. Pop the hood and take a look at them, I'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

timing belt or accesory belts? thank god that the QR25DE has timing chains!


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> timing belt or accesory belts? thank god that the QR25DE has timing chains!


Accessory belts


----------

